# Cryptocoryne growing above surface?



## Luketendo (18 Aug 2020)

Has anybody had any experienced growing Cryptocoryne emersed at the aquarium surface attached to wood? Tried this with Java Ferns last week but the shrivelled up - I think either I needed the rhizome submerged or was just no good. The wood has terra tape attached. So far I just have them resting at the surface with roots underwater and the leaves have been OK. Do the roots tolerate glueing to rock?

They are just plantlets that came out from the soil so no big loss either way.


----------



## GHNelson (18 Aug 2020)

Hi
You can glue Cryptocyrne rootstock too rock, wood  ......this best done when the wood or rock are dry.

The rhizome/roots must be submerged attached to the hardscape.
The leaves could melt, if out of the water but they may/could grow new ones if provided with enough nutrients, co2, light, humidity!
hoggie


----------



## PARAGUAY (18 Aug 2020)

A couple of years ago when  taking down a aquarium in summer l put a lot of java fern in plastic containers inthe greenhouse some began to grow emmerse as a result of l think the high humidity. Got Lilaeopsis-novea zealandia doing the same


----------



## Tim Harrison (18 Aug 2020)

Definitely need high humidity to grow Java fern emersed.
Crypts will grow out of water quite happily as will a number of so called aquatic plants...


----------



## Luketendo (18 Aug 2020)

Tim Harrison said:


> Definitely need high humidity to grow Java fern emersed.
> Crypts will grow out of water quite happily as will a number of so called aquatic plants...


Thanks guys. Winter here at the moment so the dry air must have been the issue. Totally different story in summer...

Unfortunately absolutely no control over humidity since our windows are louvres without glass.

Will try the crypts.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Aug 2020)

Tim Harrison said:


> Crypts will grow out of water quite happily


Have you had one flower before? Their flowers are so beautiful!!


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 Aug 2020)

Sadly not Paulo, but I know it'd be awesome  
Be nice to see any pics either way 👍


----------



## PARAGUAY (20 Aug 2020)

A little lockdown emmersed  bowl l set up noticed when l gave everything a trim noticed the hydrocotyle sent up a small white flower. Probably common but never seen it before


----------



## zozo (20 Aug 2020)

Microsorum is extremely sensitive to air humidity i also experience them as very sensitive in a closed terrarium setup. 1 little mistake of neglection air humidity 1 week to low and they already show unhappiness...  Outside a greenhouse, I deem this plant impossible to keep. But never say never...

Bolbitis heudelotii should be a possibility, i remember an Amano scape with a rather large Bolbitis growing emersed from the tank planted on DW. All though i failed myself several times... It seems to be a very lengthy process to make this plant transition to these circumstances. It also might be that the gallery where Amano kept numerous scapes has a tad better air humidity for this than the regular living room with 1 tank only. But that i don't know. Only know he did it and i failed to replicate it... 

That's the con with pictures on the internet, making it all look easy but it doesn't tell you the complete background story. In many cases the keeper doesn't know it all too...

I monitored the air humidity 2 inch above my open-top tank for a very long time... In my case, it never was any higher than 45%. And this is a parameter you actually should know to give you an idea what your limitations are. Not only each tank is different i guess it also goes for each room a tank is in. I seem to have a rather very dry and drafty house.. Get yourself a small electronic Hygrometer and see where you're at... The better air humidity you have to more options in being successful you have. 💪


----------



## Luketendo (20 Aug 2020)

zozo said:


> Microsorum is extremely sensitive to air humidity i also experience them as very sensitive in a closed terrarium setup. 1 little mistake of neglection air humidity 1 week to low and they already show unhappiness...  Outside a greenhouse, I deem this plant impossible to keep. But never say never...
> 
> Bolbitis heudelotii should be a possibility, i remember an Amano scape with a rather large Bolbitis growing emersed from the tank planted on DW. All though i failed myself several times... It seems to be a very lengthy process to make this plant transition to these circumstances. It also might be that the gallery where Amano kept numerous scapes has a tad better air humidity for this than the regular living room with 1 tank only. But that i don't know. Only know he did it and i failed to replicate it...
> 
> ...



Huimidty pretty much as low as 0% in winter and as high as 100% in summer


----------



## DeepMetropolis (20 Aug 2020)

I have Bolbitus growing submerged out of the water but it gets pretty big and thick leaves. I don't think javafern wil do that in a normal situation unless you live in a tropical climate.. There are ferns that look like java fern and grow submerged..


----------



## zozo (20 Aug 2020)

@LondonDragon  has/had a Microsorum sp. growing emerged from the HOB filter hanging at a shrimp tank... A terrestrial variety, not the M. Pteropus... I forgot but i think to remember the common name is Kangaroo Fern. that would be the Microsorum diversifolium if I'm correct. 

When  it grows happily from a hob filter, it might do on a merged piece of DW as well. 

Several from Adiantum sp. (Maidenhair fern) are also popular ferns for this type of growing. In my experience they are rather light senstive for true success...


----------



## zozo (20 Aug 2020)

DeepMetropolis said:


> I have Bolbitus growing submerged out of the water but it gets pretty big and thick leaves.



Do you have any pictures?...


----------



## DeepMetropolis (20 Aug 2020)

zozo said:


> Do you have any pictures?...


It was growing more upright but it flatned down a bit also I did remove a big part as it was shading everything beneath it.


----------



## DeepMetropolis (20 Aug 2020)

Maybe you could use Microgramma reptans or Pyrrosia lingua. Had the first one growing in a setup it got a bit over shaded and died back I'm trying to safe the remainings but its a bit stuck in growth.


----------



## dean (12 Dec 2020)

I have crypt growing from wood and it’s not near the surface 
I sprayed it every time I thought about it 
It had to be sprayed a lot at the start 
I also sprayed it with Rhizotonic 
Now it gets sprayed once a week 
The humidity must be very low as you may be able to see the leaf from a Amazon sword which broke the surface has dried up 

I just glue it directly to the top of the wood a couple of years ago 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

